# Jon Eisberg's Passing today...



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

My condolences to Jon Eisberg's family... Read it in the SBOwners forum just now.

Jon Eisberg | SailboatOwners.com Forums


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh crap, fair winds Jon


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

That is mind blowing. John's input has always been a highlight for me. The places he sailed to were most certainly off the beaten track and his reports, especially his photographs were quite wonderful. Certainly one of the SailNutters I'd have loved to have met in person. Sad news indeed and I for one will greatly miss his contributions.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

A great contributor to sailing.

My condolences to the family.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Really sad post, especially at this time. My condolences to family and friends. He'll certainly be missed on SN, too.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Condolences and the lords peace to his loved ones.

He was a great presence on this site,and will be sorely missed


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Very sad to hear about Jon's passing. He was a great contributor to the Sailnet discussions. His comments and humor will be missed.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

We didn't get along all of the time (but sometimes we did), sad to hear the news. Fair winds JonEisberg, this smily is for you: 

 (grin)


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

This truly, honestly hurts. Jon is one of my favorite guys EVER on the forums. We had a lot of fun going after each other on the forums - and joking about it in private messages. 

I had truly hoped to meet him one day soon. I will miss you JonE. You were one of the good guys.

Fair winds my friend.

Damn.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

His profile

SailNet Community - View Profile: JonEisberg

If anyone wanted to look at his posts
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/search.php?searchid=14451777


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

Is this true? If it is I am deeply saddened to here this and only wish I had met the man and spent time with him. What a terrible loss.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Truly a great loss, very sad news - and so sudden.

As tdw might say, I'm 'gutted'....


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

A huge loss for everyone he has touched.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Jon, God bless you and your family. I will miss you


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Jon, God bless you and your family. I will miss you


----------



## Exile1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh my, it seems like he was just here posting. Learned a lot from him, along with receiving much inspiration from recounts of his many travels. Sending best wishes to his family & friends during this time.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Fair winds, Jon. 
My condolences to the family. And our family here, too.


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

A sailors sailor, terrible news


----------



## Uricanejack (Nov 17, 2012)

Bon Voyage Jon Eiesberg, Never met him but I enjoyed his posts. I will miss them.

I wonder if most of us would be noticed when we stop posting.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Jon's experience and wisdom was a wonderful gift to all of us.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

That's sad news. You don't have to agree with someone to like them, and just like TDW and co. I hold him in high regard. He will be missed.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Damn sad news.

Jon was definitely one of the good guys on the forums. I always valued his experience. Fair winds...


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

A great loss. My condolences.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I have known Jon for many years. I need some time to process this. I'm just numb now.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Very sad news. Sail on Jon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. I've always enjoyed his posts and gorgeous pictures. His post about his sail to Labrador had me wanting to go there myself. 

He'll certainly be missed here.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

I have learned a lot from your posts here on SN. Thank you, Jon. I wish you a good passage.
With a great sympathy for his family.


----------



## bob77903 (Nov 10, 2008)

So sudden, a shock to friends and family, and those of us on the forums he frequented. He will be sorely missed.

Peace and blessings to the family....

Fair winds Jon....


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Damn this is shocking and sad. RIP.

I was unable to find his obituary, if anyone finds it please post a link.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

This is shocking news. Having spent some time with him, the internet Jon was the same as the real Jon. We enjoyed having him over at our house for dinner one night as he was picking up a delivery in the area. 

The internet Jon created and collected controversy like nobody I've ever seen! But like his views or not, he was always a gentleman. Very sad to see him gone, he was way too young.


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

Very sad, I think we will all miss his postings very much, my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

What a loss.. Peace and strength to Jon's loved ones.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Can someone dig up a photo of Jon or his boat s I can post on on SA please?


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I learned a lot form Jon's posts. It strikes me he was very active, and with a strong voice only recently.

Perhaps his final lesson is "You can't predict tomorrow."

Funny how you can feel a loss of someone you never met.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fair winds Jon! Thanks for all your contributions to the sailing community. To live in the hearts you leave beyond is not to die.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I always liked Jon's posts and respected his opinions. I will miss him.

Here is his picture from his Facebook page.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I read this article by Jon years ago, it is very touching-

The Winter Thaw | Cruising World

Thinking back on the trip after my lively evening ashore, there'd been only one drawback that I could see to the splendid isolation of a place like The Basin. With no lights ashore, there were no obvious bearings to take just before darkness fell, so I was denied one of my favorite shipboard routines upon arriving at a new anchorage. A mundane little ritual of the cruising life from which I never fail to draw an exquisite pleasure, it took me back to a night over 40 years ago.

From summer-boyhood bunk beds that my dad had built for Bud and me, we could see through our bedroom windows the flashing reds of two of the channel markers defining the route of the New Jersey Intracoastal Waterway through Barnegat Bay. As I lay awake one night, no doubt sleepless in anticipation of some waterborne adventure planned for the following day, my dad, as loving fathers tend to do, slipped quietly into our bedroom long after we should have been asleep. Checking to make sure I was nicely tucked into my bunk, he was probably a bit startled when I asked him about what I'd been fixated on for the previous hour or so: "Dad, how far is it to that red marker down off of Cattus Island?"

"Hmmm. That's a good question. Let's go on out to the kitchen table, and I'll show you how to figure that out." To the good-natured consternation of my mother, who would have set me up with a glass of warm milk, he pulled out a chart of Barnegat Bay, a set of parallel rules, and a pair of dividers. Well past my bedtime, my dad taught me for the first time the wondrous rudiments of navigation and dead reckoning. Thus was born my lifelong appreciation of "the sense of where you are" and the importance of getting one's bearings. After climbing back up the rope ladder he'd made so Bud and I could get in and out of our bunks, I was, I'm sure, half asleep before he might have uttered, "Tomorrow, what do you say we pick up a couple of charts of Maine for you to practice on?"

Two decades later, those bunk beds were finally dismantled in the transformation of the bedroom of my youth into a 1980s-style home office. But I couldn't bear the thought of parting with that rustic rope ladder my dad had fashioned from 3/4-inch manila three-strand and 15 solid slats of teak. I hoped I'd find a fitting use someday for something he'd so lovingly crafted with his own two hands. As one of the last truly tangible pieces of my father remaining to me nearly 40 years after he left this world, I suppose it was inevitable that his handiwork would find its way into Chancy's lazarette before I headed off to Maine.

Sitting in her cockpit that evening after reaching The Basin, the meaning and purpose of that simple rope ladder became clear to me at last. With the same startled surprise with which I'd finally recognized Mount Washington early that morning, I fished it out of the cockpit locker and cut off one of the steps. With the solemnity and purpose of one scattering a beloveds ashes, I let that first rung slip over the side, and I watched as the ripples spread out over the mirror that was the surface of The Basin. A small part of my father had finally made it under sail in a small boat to the sort of place he'd always dreamt of being. For a man who'd always put others first and who had shouldered his responsibilities so honorably throughout his life, a minuscule but very meaningful part of his soul was now free to drift wherever wind and tide conspired to take him.

Fourteen rungs of his creation remain to be cast adrift in places I've yet to see and know my father deserved to see as well. Uncommon places, off the beaten track, ones as simple and elegant as the man himself. Perhaps the Lofoten islands someday, or Pitcairn. Niue and St. Helena are definite maybes, and New Zealand's Milford Sound is awfully high on my list, as are the Chagos Archipelago and the Skeleton Coast of Namibia. Cape Horn and South Georgia are my own personal Everests, but we'll have to wait and see whether I ever manage to attain those. Diamond Shoals off Hatteras should be in the cards, and, of course, I'll have to set one rung aside for that eventual day when I'll have seen about as much of the world under sail as I'm going to see.

That last rung I'll save for the shallow, brackish waters of Barnegat Bay, somewhere in the vicinity of that red flasher near Cattus Island.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is a link to some other articles Jon wrote for Cruising World:

Jon Eisberg | Cruising World


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

WOW- someone please tell me this is a hoax. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Very sad news indeed. I always enjoyed Jon's level-headed and informed posts and his amazing photos. He will be sorely missed. Fair winds Jon and I hope wherever you are, you are still sailing on your wonderful Chance 30...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

So sad to hear this. Jon was a good friend, and we frequently communicated while I traversed the ICW a few years ago. Super nice person.

Gary


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I am in shock and deeply saddened... 

Jon, I will truely miss you and your presence here and elsewhere. It was my privilege to have met and dine with you...what a great evening that was. 

Fairwinds my friend... until we meet again.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I am devastated. I have known Jon for close to 25 years and consider him a very close friend even if we only saw each other every few years. Jon and I met through the old Cruising World forum in the mid-1990's. He was someone you could trust for a good yarn, good judgement, clear-headed reasoning, and the warmth and loyalty of an old friendship. 

He and I have ridden shotgun during difficult times in each other's lives; Jon during my divorce, and me when Chancy was wrecked and Jon was making the myriad decisions required to put the old girl back together. Jon was that rare person who could enjoy his own company as he voyaged single-handed, while also going out of his way to spend time with friends and enjoying the company of those who counted him as a friend.

As others have said, Jon was the consummate sailor, but what also distinguished Jon was his brilliant aesthetic sense, his gentle sense of humor, his gracious kindness, and his love of life. My thoughts and prayers go out to all who knew and loved Jon, that we all may find peace and consolation from his memory.

Jeff


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

I am crushed by this news and am sure my thoughts will be poorly composed....

Having known Jon since the very, very early days of the CWBB (Cruising World Bulletin Board) which later became the CSBB. I will miss dearly Jon's contributions. I have been reading his postings & exceptionally well thought out viewpoints for somewhere around 20 years... Every time Jon would post I would get giddy and look forward to reading his thoughts on the subject at hand.

While I had only met Jon a few times in person, he was a customer and I considered him a friend. When we would chat on the phone he was kind, even natured and witty. Jon was a true sailors, sailor one of the very few that still existed at his level. I vividly remember Jon's posts on sailing to the Basin up here in Maine in the middle of the winter. His jaunts to Labrador and Newfoundland we also exceptional and his wit and understanding of what actually works, when off shore, and what does not, never ceased to amaze me.

I was bummed to have missed Jon when he was in Maine last summer. Our paths just did not cross on this delivery but he met with other friends. while he was here.

My friend Paul took this photo of Jon, looking as Jon always did, with that great smile and er (grin)... Jon is certainly (grinning) down on us today... (grin)

Fair winds Jon, Chancy will surely miss you, just as we do!! (grin)


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh my goodness, what a shock. I never met him, but kind of felt like we had. He always would respond to posts as though you were friends, even if he had a differing opinion. I had always hoped to go sailing with him, to try to absorb a bit of his knowledge. I looked for his posts when researching a sailing issue as I respected his views. Another reminder that life is short, and can end at anytime, so get out there and do what you love. We happened to share two passions, photography and sailing. He truly was an artist, both with a camera and a sail. 

Fair winds Jon


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

What sad news. Like so many here, I never met Jon, but had some wonderful and informative discussions with him. Always civil, smart and informed on the things he spoke of. 

I will miss him.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Jon's passing is a loss beyond measure. He was a wonderful friend and respected colleague.

I have spoken today with Jon's friend since kindergarten Rick, with Maine Sail, with Bob Perry, and with Bernie Jackits who found Jon. While all who knew Jon over the Internet will mourn him those close to him are still reeling from shock. 

Jon's brother and sister-in-law are flying to NJ tomorrow (I believe) so we should not expect any information about arrangements until the middle or end of the week. I will post what I learn here as I expect others will as well.

Contingent on family approval Bernie is apparently planning to return to NJ this week to look after Chancy. I'll be going up about the same time to make sure we preserve all the wonderful photographs Jon had of boats and cars. 

Discussion has begun of a memorial for Jon associated with a US East Coast boat show this year. Some other ideas are kicking around as well to pay tribute to Jon and his contribution. 

I'll share more information as it becomes available as I hope everyone else will also. Please do not PM - I don't read them. I will post with whatever I know.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Jon was the real deal. I never met him in person, but we exchanged some cruising info along the way. His contributions here were always wise and well founded from a lifetime of experience. I will miss his participation greatly. I hope his family and close friends find peace in this difficult time.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow. What a loss. Looking at the photos of Jon, I am struck by the fact that he is at least 10-15 years older than I would have expected based on the stories, the clarity and the attitude which he brought to the forum. All of which will be greatly missed. His posts were always a highlight for me. 20+ years into this internet thing, and I am still occasionally stunned by the strength and depth of some of the connections we make here. I still held out hope of being the first poster to score a "like" from JE. Jon, you and your people are in our thoughts tonight. Fair winds brother.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

We are diminished.

Fair Winds and Following Seas!


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Saddened to hear the news. Never had the pleasure of knowing or meeting him in person, though through the online postings I felt like I did. Condolences to the family.

Fair winds,


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Damn. JonE was always someone to follow, whether he be describing his sailing trips to far flung locations, arguing with smack, or simply giving friendly advice to us less experienced sailors (which would include most of us here by my reckoning).

He will be remembered fondly and strongly missed.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

RIP Jon


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

BentSailor said:


> Damn. JonE was always someone to follow, whether he be describing his sailing trips to far flung locations, arguing with smack, or simply giving friendly advice to us less experienced sailors (which would include most of us here by my reckoning).
> 
> He will be remembered fondly and strongly missed.


Come now, he didn't argue with Smack, he corrected him. P-)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Fair winds, Jon.
Dammit.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

JonEisberg said:


> Permitting the headsail to 'snap open' like that is a common error, and probably the most common cause of a jam on the furling drum.


Jon gave me this advice in a thread I posted a while back. The information was news to me, and I changed the way I handle my furling genny because of it. Every single outing. Thanks again Jon.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Fair Winds Jon

Sailing and Sailing forum community lost a great one!


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

Never know what to say in these things. Very sad to hear of Jon's passing. He was always one of the people that I aspired to be like on the water. If I end up being half the sailor he was it will be twice as much as I deserve to be. (Or something like that [grin]).

Wish I could have met him.

The sailing world isn't as good a place as it was a few days ago.


----------



## Leocat66 (Dec 11, 2010)

What more is there to say about a man such as Jon Eisberg. Jon was the ultimate guru of sailing and cruising and when he wrote, I read and paid very close attention, implementing his ideas and methods when possible. If Jon wrote it you could take it to the bank, and I never missed his posts. He is truly an irreplaceable icon on many forums and apparently in real life as well. No way to fill such a void. Jon's photos are breath taking and many, especially ones from his Cuba trip, have been on my screen saver for years. Like many I had hoped to meet him in person someday, and those who have are truly blessed. I wonder if he realized how many out here held him in such high regard. 


Fair Winds Jon


----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)

If you go back to Jon's posts, you see a kindness, a civility that seems to be missing in much of modern internet conversation. A "grin", a ;-), a "it depends". Simple things that turn an "internet debate" to a pleasant discussion amoung friends. There are some posts on SN that are worth re-reading multiple times - Jon's post were usually those.

He will be missed.

Dammit Jeff_H - don't you dare die on us!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Jon was a true human being in the fullness of the words. I was lucky enough to have shared dinner with him a few times, and an afternoon sail with him. He was truly a gentle soul, a gentleman, and a friend to all. I never saw or met anyone who smiled so much.

He once said to me that a persons legacy is how others remember you in their minds, something I have never forgotten.

On Sailnet it didn't matter where you were a first time poster or one of the Sailnet denizens, he treated all equally and with respect. His opinions and points of view on sailing made me think many times of how I would handle situations on the boat. His obvious passion for life and sailing showed through always.

Rarely do you find a person who gets to live out their dream and passion as Jon did

I will miss him and all he brought to all of us. He was one of a kind.

Sail on my friend


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

A great shock to hear this. The world -cruising, internet, world in general - is a lesser place because of his loss. We were hoping to meet up this summer in Labrador. I guess every time I take a photo there it will be a tiny memorial to his spirit.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

I am shocked and saddened to the core. I have no words for this....

Fark it. Fark it. 

I never had the pleasure of meeting him in person due to the tyranny of distance. Yet over the magic of the interwebs he has influenced me and encouraged me for years in so many ways that I never quite got around to thanking him for....he has taught me so much. Always generous, always patient. His advice however pointed was delivered with kindness and smile. 

What did he drink? Next time I sail out of sight of land, we will be hove to and raising a drop to this good man.

A sad loss.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm very saddened to learn of Jon's passing. He was a true gentleman who freely shared a lot of his knowledge and experience. Definitely will be missed.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

Jon was one of the east coast sailors we were truly hoping to meet when we cruise there in 2018. He certainly had a quick wit and understood hyperbole. He was the only one to surmise our identity. Condolences to Jons friends and family


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

I suck at eloquence in times like these, but add me to the long list of sailors who will really miss his advice, his wisdom, and his presence on the boards.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

He was to me a real sailor's voice, who loved sailing, and commiserated with me when I would question on line why folks would motor when they could sail. And he taught us with a kind words, with the humility of one who knows the sea.

Condolences to his family, and fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I often wonder whether or not this 'new world' of ours (instant communication, internet, mobile devices etc) is really better than the old days or not.

That so many, including myself, can be profoundly saddened and affected by the loss of a man we never truly met is certainly a part of that 'new world'. And while I may never have otherwise known of Jon, or his sudden passing, I am very glad to have 'known' him here on SN, greatly appreciated his always-sensible input, and the sadness I feel now is offset by the good that we experienced in a way that 20 years ago would have been impossible.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

scratchee said:


> Jon gave me this advice in a thread I posted a while back. The information was news to me, and I changed the way I handle my furling genny because of it. Every single outing. Thanks again Jon.


Scratchee,

Thanks for sharing this anecdote. Jon taught me many things as well and I have adopted several into my boat, and into the way I sail. Some changes are permanent and are there every time I sail.

So, in a way, John sails with me, and it sounds like, on your boat as well.

Fair winds Jon. In the way you sailed, and kept your boat, you were one of the few who continued to, by your example, live the definition of "seamanship".

MedSailor


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

bobperry said:


> Can someone dig up a photo of Jon or his boat s I can post on on SA please?


http://www.sailnet.com/forums/2291754-post10.html

My favorite photo of his boat that he shared is the one of his signal flag cabinet. Ready to deploy and accessible swiftly from the companionway.

Now THAT's seamanlike!

MedSailor


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Even though I only _virtually _knew Jon on forums, I am really going to miss him.


----------



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm new to this forum and did not have pleasure of corresponding with Jon. However, I've always found solace this poem. I hope some of Jon's friends and family will too.

I am standing upon the seashore. A ship, at my side,
spreads her white sails to the moving breeze and starts
for the blue ocean. She is an object of beauty and strength.
I stand and watch her until, at length, she hangs like a speck
of white cloud just where the sea and sky come to mingle with each other. 

Then, someone at my side says, "There, she is gone"

Gone where?

Gone from my sight. That is all. She is just as large in mast,
hull and spar as she was when she left my side.
And, she is just as able to bear her load of living freight to her destined port.

Her diminished size is in me -- not in her.
And, just at the moment when someone says, "There, she is gone,"
there are other eyes watching her coming, and other voices
ready to take up the glad shout, "Here she comes!"

Henry Van Dyke


----------



## WharfRat (Aug 4, 2015)

Heavy loss for the entire sailing world.

Perhaps the best tribute we can pay to Jon is to do what we can to follow his example, on board, at sea, or in life.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Not working


Still miss you Jon but still miss Wolfie as well. Trouble with exposure to a good man is missing them when they're gone.


----------



## hannah2 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jon, may you have a safe passage.

Crossing the Bar 
by Alfered, Lord Tennyson

Sunset and evening star,
And one clear call for me!
And may there be no moaning of the bar,
When I put out to sea,

But such a tide as moving seems asleep,
Too full for sound and foam,
When that which drew from out the boundless deep
Turns again home.

Twilight and evening bell,
And after that dark!
And may there be no sadness of farewell,
When I embark;

For tho' from out bourne of time and place
The flood may bear me far,
I hope to see my Pilot face to face
When I have crost the bar.


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Not really sure what I could possibly add to the very awesome things said about Jon. He and I have had many, many discussions. Always a gentleman with a bit of wit about his (grins). A true sailor and one who would always share his knowledge. What knowledge he did share was always first hand and never 'arm chair'. He is one of a just a few posters whose opinions I always respected. As I mentioned on Facebook, I will never forget his wit... or his disdain for 'Oxygen Tents' (Full cockpit enclosures). A good man and a real loss to the sailing world.

Fair winds, Jon.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Look here for 2nd time in two weeks or so, get slammed with this!

Really no words or thoughts, other than RIP to John, and peace to the famly

marty


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

bobperry said:


> Can someone dig up a photo of Jon or his boat s I can post on on SA please?


For Bob:









MedSailor

PS. Is there a thread on SA about Jon?


----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)

MedSailor said:


> For Bob:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's over in CA:

Jon Eisberg - Cruising Anarchy - Sailing Anarchy Forums


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

MedSailor said:


> For Bob:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of boat did he have? Looks familiar but the name eludes me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Bleemus said:


> What kind of boat did he have? Looks familiar but the name eludes me.


_Chancy_ is a heavily modified Allied Chance 30-30.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

SVAuspicious said:


> _Chancy_ is a heavily modified Allied Chance 30-30.


Ahhh thanks! That stern should have tipped me off! I am sure the boat will miss Jon and he it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is an obituary.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

Damn. So young.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been mostly a lurker in recent years because I haven't had much to add to the conversation. But I have checked in regularly to read posts from people like Jon. I've enjoyed and learned so much from his posts. I got the impression that he was quite the gentleman and sailor. I feel like neither this thread, nor his obituary does him justice. I hope someone does a retrospective on his life. If not, I'll just have to revisit his trip north this summer and other posts. I never met Jon in person, but I already miss his presence here. I can't imagine the loss of people who actually knew him.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll join the choir in this eulogy.
I always hoped I'd get to meet him one day since he lived not far from me in NY city. 
My best wishes to his family. Us internet "friends" will also miss him dearly.

Some of you long term sailnet members may remember Robert Gainer (aka T34C, iirc) who posted here quite a bit some time ago. He was a gentleman, always polite and taken away from us at a similar age. Robert, in his 20's, also sailed across the Atlantic in a 22' sailboat and wrote a book about it, which Jon Eisberg was very unlikely to do (not the book writing part though :g). The similarity ends there perhaps but the message is clear: every day is a gift so live life to it's fullest; as Jon Eisberg did.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

CalebD said:


> I'll join the choir in this eulogy.
> I always hoped I'd get to meet him one day since he lived not far from me in NY city.
> My best wishes to his family. Us internet "friends" will also miss him dearly.
> 
> Some of you long term sailnet members may remember Robert Gainer (aka T34C, iirc) who posted here quite a bit some time ago. He was a gentleman, always polite and taken away from us at a similar age. Robert, in his 20's, also sailed across the Atlantic in a 22' sailboat and wrote a book about it, which Jon Eisberg was very unlikely to do (not the book writing part though :g). The similarity ends there perhaps but the message is clear: every day is a gift so live life to it's fullest; as Jon Eisberg did.


I remember Robert. I paid attention to his posts. Like Jon, he was the real deal.

I'm very thankful we still have guys like BobP, JeffH, JackDale, BillyRuffin, Omatako, etc. They, like JonE did, make SN the place to be.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I hope it isn't improper to ask, but does anyone have information as to the circumstances or cause of his passing? He was relatively young.

MedSailor


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

It was a surprise. An autopsy is in progress.


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow. Don't know how I missed this until now. Not sure what I could say that would add to this tribute, but there are few people who have consistently provided so much valuable information to this community. A real loss. Sort of like wishing for an "unlike" on Facebook, this deserves an [ungrin!]. He will be sorely missed. :-(


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm bummed. RIP Jon. It won't be the same without you. Kind of like when i2f died. 

Ralph


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

RTB said:


> I'm bummed. RIP Jon. It won't be the same without you. Kind of like when i2f died.
> 
> Ralph


Yes, kind of strange when your affected by a death of someone you never met. And folks say the internet is making people farther apart. I think it is just changing whom we communicate with, not reduce it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> I hope it isn't improper to ask, but does anyone have information as to the circumstances or cause of his passing? He was relatively young.
> 
> MedSailor


A very sensitive question, indeed. I'm sure many of us wondered, when the OP link above referred to Jon's passing as....... 'sudden and without being cryptic, they were still processing' (something to that effect).

Jon is at peace now, whatever the cause, and we are all better for having had the chance to interact with him. If there is anything for us to learn about how precious and fragile life is, how our long term plans may not be ours to make, how we treat others, etc, then it may be beneficial to know. I suspect there will be a lesson in there somewhere.

Ultimately, I hope his family and close friends are finding peace in their lives.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't log in here much anymore and am saddened by this news. One of the Shining Stars of the forum has left a great legacy amongst the sage posts that he made here. Rest in Peace in Heaven Jon.


----------



## joebeach (Aug 16, 2011)

I never met Jon. 

I knew Jon only through his vast knowledge and experience, and humor, he shared on internet sailing boards such as Sailnet. Jon was always kind and respectful in his sage and witty comments on line, whether in response to a lifelong sailor or a relative newbie such as myself. He will be missed very much, not only by friends and family but also by those who never met him, but felt the warmth of his person as always, and still, reflected in the written legacy he leaves us. :'/

Fair winds, my friend. We are saddened by your loss, but cheered by the memory of your life, so well-lived!


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Having just left the hospital after a month ordeal of a viral attack on my heart, I know fragile life can be. I had every advantage to sway things in my favor; my wife around to determine I had more than just a flu when I started acting drunk and a family full of Drs. to advise me on the best treatment. Even with all this it was a very close battle for me. I imagine if I lived alone I would have not survived this.

It is sad news for me to rejoin sailnet to see one of the greatest contributors now gone. Many sailing forums are now diminished by his passing. I will miss the stories of his adventures, of someone out there living the life many of us dreamed of the moment the sailing bug bit us.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

It was great to check in today and see one of Jon's incredible photos on the FP:










I miss you Jon. Sail on brother.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I was just getting ready to search for this thread. I have been thinking about Jon a lot lately as the sailing season has begun to bloom in earnest on the Chesapeake, but especially today since there is a memorial gathering for Jon today at 4:00 at the cafe at Port Annapolis in Annapolis. 

Sail on brother, is right. 
Jeff


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes can only hope some of us follow in his wake and do as much in this world as he did in his all too short life. Re read his posts great attitude and much wisdom.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

wow I haven't been around here much lately so hadn't seen this before.
condolences to his family belated. 

his photos were fantastic


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have not been on here in a while either because I just now learned of Jon's passing...He was a perhaps the most engaging and interesting of anyone who posted on this site. He dispensed with knowledge that was undoubtedly aquired firsthand and more importantly he seemed tobe a very a considerate gentleman. ...his presence shall be missed but his contributions will live on...My condolences to his family and friends...Morgan


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

It is hard to believe that December 26th will be 7 years since Jon Eisberg passed on. For those of us who knew Jon or knew Jon's posts, Jon was a wonderful friend, a delight to know, a consummate sailor and a super contributor to SailNet making it what it became from its earliest days to his last day.









For those of you who have joined SailNet in the years since Jon has left us, Jon was a bigger than life person, who none the less was humble in his accomplishments and demeanor. Jon was a professional sports photographer and boat delivery skipper. He owned and was owned by "Chancy", an old 30 foot, Brit Chance designed, Allied Chance 30-30 that he heavily modified over the years and which he single-handed all over the place. Jon believed in owning and sailing small enough boats to be manageable. His long passages included a single-handed passage to Nova Scotia in winter, and the Caribbean during another winter.









Chancy Anchored in a back corner of nowhere in Nova Scotia

His posts reflected his passion for sailing, his hard-earned experience-driven opinions, and his big heart and truly gentlemanly way of treating all of his fellow members of humanity.

As Jon wrote during his last late Fall cruise;
"Well, winter took a brief hiatus on the Hudson today...
Anchored off Cold Spring late this afternoon, toured this beautiful village wearing a short-sleeved shirt...
Sitting in the cockpit tonight with a fleece jacket, perfectly comfortable, watching the moon disappear behind Storm King Mountain, still enough to hear the throb of the down-bound tug still a mile or two upriver...
Magic spot..."

Jon, I hope that you are safely and comfortably anchored in a magic spot.

For the rest of us who knew Jon, and miss him, may his memory bring healing peace and joy. Or bring as Jon would have said (in the days before emoji's) * grin_ *_.

Jeff








Chancy and Jon under spinnaker.


----------

